

Who will win the SXSW mobile war—Highlight? Sonar? Glancee? - skotzko
http://chill.com/marc/collection/mobile-ambient-awareness-apps

======
krisrak
Nobody will win, they will be forgotten, just like how everyone forgot about
group messaging apps after sxsw 2011

------
joezydeco
Is there a greasemonkey script to dump SXSW HN posts like the one for twitter?

